# Low cost 8-9ft flail mower



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

Are there any lower-cost flail mower brands in the 8-9 foot range? I see a few smaller ones, but nothing with the width I'm wanting.
I'm in the Albany, OR area.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

broncobilly, here's some new & used ones for sale.

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...-forage-equipment-stalk-choppers-flail-mowers

Flail Mowers for Sale New & Used | Fastline


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

I was hoping to find something local, but having something shipped might be the way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

